# What in the world is this? WOUND **Slightly graphic**



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

I will be heading to the Vet first thing in the morning but just want to know if anyone knows what this is?

It is on my 3 week old cockatiel baby and I only noticed it after I realised he had one of his claws stuck in his skin under his wing. I pulled it out and cleaned up the blood but I noticed this, almost blood clot/bruise under his skin. 

Ignoring the red blood near my fingers that was from his toenail, has anyone ever seen anything like this?? I am so worried about him!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

looks like he may have clawed himself pretty bad with his nails... might have punctured a vein or artery under the wing and may have bled under the skin. looks bad, but it may not be as bad as it looks.

he may have had his nail caught and struggled, which caused worse damage.

a vet will be a good idea to check for infection or internal damage


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

That sounds like it is likely, thanks DallyTsuka. 

Is there anything I can do tonight to help it or would it not be paining him? 

I was thinking a Cayenne pepper paste?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

cayenne pepper paste or aloe vera (_*pure*_ gel, or from the plant) will do in a pinch.

just keep him warm and watch for signs of infection. 


these include pus, redness, swelling, excessive warmth to the area, oozing of any sort... 


it looks painful, but most of it looks like bruising which will get better in time, but it must be painful. maybe he might need his little nails trimmed before this happens again lol


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea re: toenail trimming! Thanks for the Aloe advice. I have a plant in the backyard, I will smear some on. 

I am heading to the vet tomorrow just to be sure, can never be too careful especially when they are this young. 

Thanks for your advice, it was a wee bit of a shock to look under and see such a horrid looking sore.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it looks bad, but i will hazard a guess that it looks worse than it is. birds have lots of veins and arteries under the wing, so its easy to bleed a lot from a wound under the wing, however yours was just a puncture so the blood just pooled under the skin, causing a nasty bruise. i would go to the vet anyways to put your mind at ease, plus there could be further damage. that, and i could be wrong  the vet may want to prescribe antibiotics for it as well so it would be worth going to be safe


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Honestly I was heading to the vet with this clutch anyhow as there is SOMETHING going on with them. Doesn't matter what I try their crops just aren't emptying properly and I just have a feeling there is something going on under the surface with all of them... I will just be sure to ask about the blood clot whilst I am there.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They may have slow crop..it is definitely a good idea to have both of those things looked at.


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

Yep I need to figure out what is causing the slow crop. As it is nearly every feed I am having to clean flush out their crops first. After trying nearly everything and not getting the right function, we are off to the vet for gram stains. Last time we had this issue was with a chick from the previous clutch from the same parents as these. She had a negative gram stain and required amoxicillan.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wonder if maybe the parents have something they are passing on to the babies, or maybe even might be related or same mutation type pair? these can lower immune systems


----------



## Sweetcheek (May 21, 2012)

That is what I am beginning to speculate. I will talk to the vet and see what she thinks and go from there. 

Thanks again for the reassurance ladies. I appreciate it


----------

